# Teaching > General Teaching >  Novel recommendation for a learner of English

## TheLastBirds

I've been learning English with a detailed work schedule for 6 months. I can read news on BBC, Times etc. However, I didn't read so many books in English as I am so careful about understanding what I read except for non-literary texts. Eventually, I trust myself to read a novel written in English or translated to English. As it is first, I'm searching a novel that not too difficult to understand.

P.S. I can reach Oxford World's Classics easily, also they are economic in my country.

----------


## bounty

hi lastbirds---I think you will get many suggestions. 

my first thought was something short by hemingway---the old man and the sea perhaps? he writes in simple sentences and that particular story is very straight forward. 

alternatively, and hopefully this isn't insulting, have you thought of children's literature? Winnie the pooh, or charlotte's web come to mind.

----------


## Calidore

I can heartily recommend reading Winnie the Pooh as an adult, because when I did, I found a great deal of humor that went right over my head as a child.

In general, I think Bounty's suggestion of books for children (or young adults, for that matter) is a good one. Something like the Harry Potter series, maybe?

----------


## bounty

I appreciate your affirmation calidore, thank you. 

I was wondering about young adult literature too---and I like the idea of harry potter, and the hunger games trilogy too---in large part because of the popularity of the movies. I am thinking watching the movies after reading the books would be a great way to deepen understanding.

----------


## TheLastBirds

Thanks for suggestions. 

I'm searching The Old Man and The Sea now, I hope I will find.

I have no interest in Harry Potter, The Hunger Games or all other bestsellers. Anyway, if I can't read a novel written by a prominent author, I will try that. 

In my country, most of the children' literature books are part of books for learners. Consequently, they are so expensive and elementary for me.

----------


## bounty

you are welcome lastbirds---

you might also look into john Steinbeck's the pearl. I remember it being an easy (and interesting) read. its short too, like the old man and the sea.

----------


## North Star

Orwell's Animal Farm comes to mind first.

----------


## bounty

lastbirds, I hope you will let us all know which book you ended up with, and how the reading goes?

----------


## TheLastBirds

The last book I've read is Alice in Wonderland, I've read it easily. Also, I'm going to start The Old Man and the Sea soon and after that, I will read The Pearl. Thanks for suggestions, again.

----------


## bounty

you are welcome lastbirds. I look forward to hearing how the reading goes and if you like the books.

----------


## mal4mac

Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist , or any of his other novels in Oxford World's Classics!

----------


## Jackson Richardson

> Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist , or any of his other novels in Oxford World's Classics!


His other novels are a bit long. I was given Oliver Twist to read at school when I was seven, but I suspect nowadays it would be regarded as too difficult for children. If you want a short Dickens piece I'd recommend _A Christmas Carol_ which has the virtues of Dickens' imagination without the sentimentality.

What sort of books do you like in your own language?

----------


## Margerma

I live and work in the UK for 10 years. I read textbooks and professional literature, news, Etr. Still... English is an informative language for me. I do not feel a Beauty of words as I do with my native language... I can translate and I do enjoy translating because it is... Challenging. Not because of vocabulary or misunderstanding, on a contrary - no problems with that. However it takes an effort to catch a writing style, a manner, a personality of a writer... That is why on my way to work I traditionally read my Kindle on my native language:-) so from my experience - read informative literature. BBC website on cultural topics, for example. Good luck!

----------


## TheLastBirds

> His other novels are a bit long. I was given Oliver Twist to read at school when I was seven, but I suspect nowadays it would be regarded as too difficult for children. If you want a short Dickens piece I'd recommend _A Christmas Carol_ which has the virtues of Dickens' imagination without the sentimentality.
> 
> What sort of books do you like in your own language?


I like novels, especially postmodern and verse novels, and short stories. Thanks for the recommendation, I added A Christmas Carol to the list. 




> I live and work in the UK for 10 years. I read textbooks and professional literature, news, Etr. Still... English is an informative language for me. I do not feel a Beauty of words as I do with my native language... I can translate and I do enjoy translating because it is... Challenging. Not because of vocabulary or misunderstanding, on a contrary - no problems with that. However it takes an effort to catch a writing style, a manner, a personality of a writer... That is why on my way to work I traditionally read my Kindle on my native language:-) so from my experience - read informative literature. BBC website on cultural topics, for example. Good luck!


I must do that, I'm going to be an English Language and Literature student next year! I read TIME every week. Can you recommend a magazine? Thanks.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

Why not read something you would be interested in whatever language it was written in? Then find an English language text about it.

----------


## TheLastBirds

I'm reading Tutunamayanlar, a postmodern novel written in Turkish, and there is no English language text about it as it hasn't translated into another language yet. When I start a book that there is an English language text about, I try that.

----------


## Methinks

Great thread. 

I tutor English as a side job. Wish this teaching forum was more active, but a few good threads here already, if old.

----------


## byquist

Yes, you should enjoy "The Pearl". Also, Faulkner's "The Bear".

----------

